# Snow Blower ???



## Bill Gruby (Feb 13, 2017)

I want one.






 "Billy G"


----------



## thayne_1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Build thread coming up?
I would watch with interest but I still like my blower better it has a cab and heat.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## David S (Feb 13, 2017)

Had to use my 45 year old Ariens with 8HP Tecumseh snow king engine, twice this weekend.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 13, 2017)

Things just keep getting better better , WOW.






 "Billy G"


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 13, 2017)

What's a snow blower? 

Is that something like a riding lawn mower?


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 14, 2017)

No you don't ride it, you run behind it very fast!


----------



## Reeltor (Feb 14, 2017)

David S said:


> Had to use my 45 year old Ariens with 8HP Tecumseh snow king engine, twice this weekend.
> 
> David



Your blower is just getting broke-in.  
Seriously, in today's throw it away society it's nice to hear when someone takes care of their equipment and keeps it running.  Last summer I was changing the oil, air filter and greasing all the zerks on my little riding/garden mower.  My neighbor came over and asks why, I told him so that I can get a second 20 years from the machine and not replace it every 18-24 months like he has to do with his power equipment.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 14, 2017)

If you don't know what a snow blower is, count your blessings. I have a Chevy 6.2L Diesel in the garage. My son is chomping at the bit, LOL. My snow blower is on its 28th season. Yardman 13 HP  with a 33 inch cut. It has yet to let me down. In the 28 years I have owned it we have self maintained it. So far it has cost us $1125 , that's only $40 per year.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 14, 2017)

Back in the late fifties, our high school had a full sized hockey rink. To use it we had to shovel it first.
No snowblowers or tractors or Zamboni. Just a bunch of enthusiastic hockey players with shovels and  ploys. Sometimes the snow was more than halfway up the boards. Couldn't only clear part of it or we would loose the only puck we had in the snow.
Nobody checking their phone every 5 minutes. Lots of rosy cheeks and girls watching.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 14, 2017)

When you least expect it someone raises the bar.






 "Billy G"


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 14, 2017)

I remember when we were kids living in another snow belt area, some of the locals had a plow on the front and engine driven snow blower on the back of their pickup. I saw one guy, would back into the driveway, blowing the snow over the truck and when done backing he would drop the blade and push the snow out and move to the next house. Very cool.

This year I have used the blower for maybe 45 minutes total, one time so far. It has been a rain winter this year.
Pierre


----------

